# Dyndns tutorial

## Maragato

Folks is there a backup url for http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dynamic_DNS ? Cause I want to set dyndns on my machine and the website is offline so I could not find the proper documentation.

Thanks in advance. :Smile: 

----------

## tuam

- get an account at any dynamic dns provider

- install ddclient

- edit its config file, it is quite self-explanatory

FF,

Daniel

----------

## madisonicus

The DynDNS.com website has some great tutorials, from which the gentoo-wiki article is cribbed:

http://www.dyndns.com/support/kb/using_ddclient_with_dyndns_services.html

HTH,

m

----------

